# Looking for Mike



## Coolideas (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys, thought I might try this as I am not sure how else to find a friend from Scotland. I am looking for Mike Heasman who I worked with at a marine laboratory in Scotland. He moved to Portugal with Paula Pereirra (Portuguese)some 14 years ago ish I am sure he went into the property business in some way and I was hoping to catch up with him when I visit in a couple of weeks.

So if anyone on here has come across him I would be grateful of some info on how to contact him, may be his business name.

Looking forward to our house trip, hope it stops raining for us


----------

